# Considering Purchase Of 2005 Outback Quad Bunkhouse



## K.C.

We have been looking for a camper for a while ( maybe 3 yrs off and on) and have looked at Outbacks before. Currently, we are considering a 2005 28 RSS from a private owner. My problem is, we need to finance part of it and I cannot find anything about a 2005 or 6 that is a 28RSS. Doesn't seem to exist. However, I can google it and find people selling this same floor plan cand listing as 28 RSS. So I am confused. The seller wants $12000 and we are not sure if that is at all negotiable. So, does anyone know if there is some info wrong on the info or why I'm not seeing it? Also, is this a good price? It looks to be in very good conditon.

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## thefulminator

You are absolutely sure it is a 28RSS? Can you give a little more description of the unit? One entry door or two? Where are the slide(s) located and what is in them?


----------



## K.C.

thefulminator said:


> You are absolutely sure it is a 28RSS? Can you give a little more description of the unit? One entry door or two? Where are the slide(s) located and what is in them?


I'm not sure at all. That is what the seller says it is. It has 2 doors, the queen or double bed slides out the end,the sofa slides out and there is a quad bunk room up front. It looks just like the RSDS except the table and sofa are switched.

Kathy


----------



## K.C.

This is the floorplan. I borrowed it off another post. Still do not know how to get NADA value.


----------



## PDX_Doug

The floor plan you show is indeed a 28RSS. Chronologically, the 28RSS ran through 2004. For the 2005 model year, it became the 28RSDS (the only difference is that they swapped the locations of the sofa and dinette. So, in this case, the newest the unit you are looking at could be, is a 2004.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thefulminator

I'm glad you found it. I've been looking all over the place with no results.


----------



## rdvholtwood

K.C. said:


> We have been looking for a camper for a while ( maybe 3 yrs off and on) and have looked at Outbacks before. Currently, we are considering a 2005 28 RSS from a private owner. My problem is, we need to finance part of it and I cannot find anything about a 2005 or 6 that is a 28RSS. Doesn't seem to exist. However, I can google it and find people selling this same floor plan cand listing as 28 RSS. So I am confused. The seller wants $12000 and we are not sure if that is at all negotiable. So, does anyone know if there is some info wrong on the info or why I'm not seeing it? Also, is this a good price? It looks to be in very good conditon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy -

I looked in the NADA RV guide and couldn't find anything either. If the person is close, I would go and see what kind of condition it is in. As far as the price, it seems it may be a bit high? I am sure there are others on the site here that will be able to give you a better idea on the price being offered.


----------



## K.C.

PDX_Doug said:


> The floor plan you show is indeed a 28RSS. Chronologically, the 28RSS ran through 2004. For the 2005 model year, it became the 28RSDS (the only difference is that they swapped the locations of the sofa and dinette. So, in this case, the newest the unit you are looking at could be, is a 2004.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Well, the problem is, if it is a 2004, it is too old for us to finance. It's always something. However, I didn't see it listed under 2004 , either. I guess I need to look again. Thanks.


----------



## K.C.

PDX_Doug said:


> The floor plan you show is indeed a 28RSS. Chronologically, the 28RSS ran through 2004. For the 2005 model year, it became the 28RSDS (the only difference is that they swapped the locations of the sofa and dinette. So, in this case, the newest the unit you are looking at could be, is a 2004.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ok. Trying to understand NADA to see if we can finance ( although i do not think we can finance 2004 anyway). I looked under


> OUTBACK BY LITE WAY
> THE FOLLOWING BOOK VALUES REFLECT A FULLY EQUIPPED UNIT. DO NOT ADD FOR OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT. FOR FURTHER PRICING INFORMATION, REFER TO KEYSTONE RV.
> 2002 2003 2004


I clicked on 2004 ( or 2003). Then I see this:


> Travel Trailers & Fifth Wheels
> 2004 OUTBACK BY LITE WAY
> 
> THE FOLLOWING BOOK VALUES REFLECT A FULLY EQUIPPED UNIT. DO NOT ADD FOR OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT. FOR FURTHER PRICING INFORMATION, REFER TO KEYSTONE RV.
> 
> M-21 RS - 22' x 8' M-25 FB - 25' x 8'
> M-25 RS - 26' x 8' M-26 RS - 26' x 8'
> M-27 RB - 28' x 8' M-28 BH - 29' x 8'
> M-28 RL - 30' x 8' M-28 RS - 29' x 8'
> FIFTH WHEEL SERIES
> 
> None of this says 28 RSS. Also, to get the price, do I understand that I am not to select anything under options like teh AC type or anything? Not sure I understand.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> M-28 FRLS - 31' x 8' M-29 FBHS - 31' x 8'


----------



## Nathan

K.C. said:


> The floor plan you show is indeed a 28RSS. Chronologically, the 28RSS ran through 2004. For the 2005 model year, it became the 28RSDS (the only difference is that they swapped the locations of the sofa and dinette. So, in this case, the newest the unit you are looking at could be, is a 2004.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ok. Trying to understand NADA to see if we can finance ( although i do not think we can finance 2004 anyway). I looked under


> OUTBACK BY LITE WAY
> THE FOLLOWING BOOK VALUES REFLECT A FULLY EQUIPPED UNIT. DO NOT ADD FOR OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT. FOR FURTHER PRICING INFORMATION, REFER TO KEYSTONE RV.
> 2002 2003 2004


I clicked on 2004 ( or 2003). Then I see this:


> Travel Trailers & Fifth Wheels
> 2004 OUTBACK BY LITE WAY
> 
> THE FOLLOWING BOOK VALUES REFLECT A FULLY EQUIPPED UNIT. DO NOT ADD FOR OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT. FOR FURTHER PRICING INFORMATION, REFER TO KEYSTONE RV.
> 
> M-21 RS - 22' x 8' M-25 FB - 25' x 8'
> M-25 RS - 26' x 8' M-26 RS - 26' x 8'
> M-27 RB - 28' x 8' M-28 BH - 29' x 8'
> M-28 RL - 30' x 8' M-28 RS - 29' x 8'
> FIFTH WHEEL SERIES
> 
> None of this says 28 RSS. Also, to get the price, do I understand that I am not to select anything under options like teh AC type or anything? Not sure I understand.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> M-28 FRLS - 31' x 8' M-29 FBHS - 31' x 8'


[/quote]
Pretty sure it's the M-28RS


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The 28RSS reversed the couch and dinette. You can go to my web site (list as the last line in my sig file) and you can see all the info on our prevois 28RSS


----------



## CamperAndy

I had a 2005 28rss and it is not listed in the NADA book but when I sold I used the 28RSDS that actual was a mid year replacement. In 2005 they had both.


----------



## K.C.

Thanks for the info. I wonder if the bank will be ok with it not showing up. Guess we need to call. Our credit union has the best rates I have found on shorter term loans...6.15%...but they have to be 2005 or newer and then tehy go by NADA to determine what amt they will finance.

The seller is using the NADA doe the 25RSS but I don't think that will fly. Not the same floor plan or length,I don't think.


----------



## K.C.

K.C. said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if the bank will be ok with it not showing up. Guess we need to call. Our credit union has the best rates I have found on shorter term loans...6.15%...but they have to be 2005 or newer and then tehy go by NADA to determine what amt they will finance.
> 
> The seller is using the NADA doe the 25RSS but I don't think that will fly. Not the same floor plan or length,I don't think.


Also, when you are looking at the NADA and it says these prices include...and then list most everything in a paragraph, do you still click all those features under the options section? It is confusing to me. It says it includes all these things...then it gives you lists of the same things as options.


----------



## Howier

I believe you need to see the title of the trailer. That is what the whole deal will be based on. If the title says its a 2005 its a 2005. If it says its a 2004 its a 2004. Shouldnt matter if the floor plan is different. Also the title should give the actual model.


----------



## Nathan

K.C. said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if the bank will be ok with it not showing up. Guess we need to call. Our credit union has the best rates I have found on shorter term loans...6.15%...but they have to be 2005 or newer and then tehy go by NADA to determine what amt they will finance.
> 
> The seller is using the NADA doe the 25RSS but I don't think that will fly. Not the same floor plan or length,I don't think.


Also, when you are looking at the NADA and it says these prices include...and then list most everything in a paragraph, do you still click all those features under the options section? It is confusing to me. It says it includes all these things...then it gives you lists of the same things as options.
[/quote]
It depends on whether you are trying to inflate or deflate the price.


----------



## K.C.

Nathan said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if the bank will be ok with it not showing up. Guess we need to call. Our credit union has the best rates I have found on shorter term loans...6.15%...but they have to be 2005 or newer and then tehy go by NADA to determine what amt they will finance.
> 
> The seller is using the NADA doe the 25RSS but I don't think that will fly. Not the same floor plan or length,I don't think.


Also, when you are looking at the NADA and it says these prices include...and then list most everything in a paragraph, do you still click all those features under the options section? It is confusing to me. It says it includes all these things...then it gives you lists of the same things as options.
[/quote]
It depends on whether you are trying to inflate or deflate the price.








[/quote]

Well, we are trying to determine two things: 1. How much we should pay for it. What is reasonable., 2. What average retail is so we know what the bank will finance and how much down we will need.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Best bet, IMO, is to talk to the lender first, before you fall in love with the unit. They can tell you where they value the unit at without you applying for a loan.

We recently looked at an 03 26RS. I knew before looking at it that it was listed far above NADA and let the seller know I was aware of that, but didn't realize how far above till I talked to a lender and our credit union. Both value used units from a private party just about at the low retail. Glad I checked prior to making an offer. I based my offer off the info I received, but the buyer wasn't too happy and of course rejected the offer. His asking price is 4K less than what the unit sold for when brand new in 03 (found that price out online - simple search).

With NADA, best way to figure out what should or should not be added back in is to pull up the brochures from that year and look at what was standard and what were actually options. Wayback Machine can help with that, it lets you access web pages from, you got it, way back! I think you'll find that most stuff was standard on the outbacks, very few options. Anything listed as a 'forced option' should not be added in either. Dealers like to add on those options to inflate their asking prices and misinformed consumers often pay more for a unit that it is worth not realizing the dealer 'double dipped' the options. The dealer will 'bargain' with you with this extra 'fluff' he added in to the price of the unit. We looked at a K-Z in PA where the dealer had done that and when I provided the printed information to the sales manager, he managed to act shocked that they could have made such a terrible mistake, but I didn't buy it.

Remember, when selling, folks add in sentimental value to things they sell and often are not realistic about the items true worth. A dealer goes about their sales in any manner which separates cash from your pocket into theirs. Be well informed.


----------



## K.C.

Trying to find old brochure without success. Thanks for the info.

Kathy


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Here's the 2005 brochure http://web.archive.org/web/20050514183022/keystone-goshen.com/pdf/Outback.pdf as you've already noted, your floorplan is not here, but it give you an idea of what was standard in the units; pretty much everything. Your particular floorplan is shown on this webpage from Dec 2004 http://web.archive.org/web/20040807202327/keystone-outback.com/index.html?page=floorplans2 and here are the options of those models http://web.archive.org/web/20040804061108/keystone-outback.com/index.html?page=options The first options and comfort package were all forced, or standard options, the only 'extras' are the designer package.


----------



## K.C.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## K.C.

It seems like alot of things were standard. Also, if you look at NADA for the 2005 28RSDS, it tells you that the price includes lots of things off the options list. So, this should be interesting. Need to call the bank as soon as I get confirmation from seller as to whwat their title says exactly in regards to year and model. The bank will only finance 80% of avg retail and only if it is a 2005 or newer...and they have the rates we need so...

Kathy


----------



## Matt T.

I actually have this model and indeed it is a 2005. I went through the same issues when I bought mine two months ago. Someone else posted there was a mid year switch. The vin number can confirm the production year for you. Most insurance companies or banks can verify this for you. Of course the title will as well. We just bought ours this year and paid 11,500 from a dealer. It was nicely prepped and actually looked almost new.

NADA is not always complete in their listings.


----------



## K.C.

Have a copy of the title. It says 2005 and has VIN number of the camper. It says Outback but no model number listed. My husband called the bank and she couldn't even find "Outback". That worries me. lol


----------



## Nathan

K.C. said:


> Have a copy of the title. It says 2005 and has VIN number of the camper. It says Outback but no model number listed. My husband called the bank and she couldn't even find "Outback". That worries me. lol


Tell them to look up Keystone Outback....


----------



## K.C.

Yes I know...but how hard is that? I guess I'm frustrated. I have a feeling that they will not go high enough anywa. We shall see.


----------



## CamperAndy

K.C. said:


> Yes I know...but how hard is that? I guess I'm frustrated. I have a feeling that they will not go high enough anywa. We shall see.


I know some will disagree but I would recommend a line of credit on your house, it is what I did. You can get better rates and the interest is deductible. Get a line for about 20K and you will have money to cover the trailer, taxes and registration without sweating what the bank will or will not give you on the trailer. This all assumes you are responsible and can afford the amount when you actually draw what you need to buy the trailer.


----------



## K.C.

We really don't want to draw against our house with the housing market so unstable and we have only owned a little over a year. So not sure it would even be an option.

Just talked to one possible lender and they will finance but the rate is higher than our other credit union ( even with 800 credit score) so hoping they will also agree to finance. She figured what they would finance based on a 2005 28rsds with a few upgrades. A few thingsw the seller had claimed as options were standard but teh prices were about the same so....we should be ok. It booked out at low retail ( which the bank uses) at about $14000.


----------



## K.C.

Looks like we may be buying the camper. We checked with both credit unions. The local one added only add-ons that did not come standard when first purchased. Our main credit union added everything and got a much larger price. Either way, teh price being asked by seller is lower than low retail. They are about $2500 below low retail based on the correct way to figure the NADA. They are just asking what they owe we found out. They have not owned it long but their work situation changed and they no longer need it. Both credit unions will fully finance the camper. ..so we are going with the better rate.

My husband is going to go back and go through it again and check everything he knows to check....especially anything we did not check the other day. The seller is supposed to walk him through everything. If all turns out well, we may have it by the end of the week.

Is there anything in particular that we should really look at on this model? It appears to be in very good condition...much better than anything we have seen used on a dealers lot. They are the second owner. Apparently, the first owner camped 3-4 times and this family used it for a few weeks. They added a new flat screen tv/dvd player which is an added bonus for us. The only thing that really appears to look remotely used is the outside cook top and it doesn't look bad. They seem sincere. We spent quite a bit of time talking with them and looking at the camper, etc. I know there is always risk.

Also, if we get it, should we insure it with our current car and home insurer or have ya'll found better insurance rates elsewhere? We use AAA for everything currently. What about raodside service plans? Trying to think of everything we need so we can get it all going quickly if everything goes well tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Bring a ladder, get up on the roof and check the caulking and roof condition. Run the water from all faucets, run the appliances, check the tires for rot, pull out the awning, make sure everything is in working order.

Good luck!


----------



## K.C.

Well, we bought it and are taking it camping later this week. Been trying to get it ready to go. Joined Coach-net and got the camper insured with our auto insurer. We tried to make sure we checked out everything but I guess camping will be the real test. The kids are excited. School is out tomorrow then we are headed for the beach! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Nathan

CONGRATS!!!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## vacane

We just purchased the 28RSS a couple months ago. Great camper and ran into the same model year thing. Title showed 2005 so credit union financed no problem. Paid $8,900, I think we got a great deal and my F-150 pulls it no problem. You'll really enjoy it.


----------



## K.C.

I think you got an awesome deal...way below any of the prices listed on NADA. We didn't get nearly that good of a price but we still think we did well. The camper is almost just like new or was until our pups got into the blinds. I think one reason hard to get a better deal here is that you just can't find them here. There is an Outback dealer but they don't even order these. Said they can't seel them which I find hard to understand. Another dealer told me they had a used one sit on their lot for 6 months. Just tells me the price was too high.

What size engine does your F-150 have? We pulled it with a 3/4 ton Yukon but my husband would like to size down to just the right size engine so we are not wasting gas uneccesarily. We had gotten a bigger truck to give us more options. His previous truck was a Silverado with a 4.8l engine. We were very limited.

We had a great time on vacation with the camper last week. I actually slept well in the queen slideout which I did not think was possible. Kids enjoyed their bunk room and used the two unused bunks for storage. That is the one thing we have to figure out...where to put everything. We could have used more under-trailer storage but I think after a few more trips we will begine to figure out what we need and don't need. We had alot more stuff for beach than we will normally need. We will mostly be at lakes around OK...so no need for alot of the beach things. We need to find puppy gates to fit the camper now and we will be good....oh and room darkening shades for most windows. Do they make those for the camper? Not only are the metal blinds a real pain and easy to mess up but I don't like the sun very much at 6 am! Any ideas about that?

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## russ&katie

I towed the 28rss for the first time over memorial day with our 2005 yukon 5.3 with w/d and anti-sway. handled great, just have to get used to not doing 0-60 anytime too soon. gas milage was fine. Hate the metal blinds, especially with a 2 year old who spent the first night bending every slat in her bunk!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

russ&katie said:


> ..... Hate the metal blinds, especially with a 2 year old who spent the first night bending every slat in her bunk!


Rip them out NOW!! They are horrible. Go to Lowes and replace them with the pull down shades. Think they were around $8 a piece. When you install them, pull them all the way down...remove them from the brackets...then roll them back up about half way by hand....then replace. This will give the spring the correct amount of tension to really pull them back up.


----------

